# Wie fange ich Zander



## Hechtjäger (20. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hätte mal ne Frage.


Wie fängt man eine Zander im Winter????????
Und welchen Köder brauch ich??????????????




besten dank im voraus


euer Hechtjäger:


#h                   :s                            :q                       ;+


----------



## Knobbes (21. Februar 2004)

Hi, 
beschreib mal, an was für einen Gewässer du die Zander fangen willst, wie tief ist es ca.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## anglermeister17 (21. Februar 2004)

KNOBBES hat Recht, wir können dir umso besser helfen, je mehr Details des Gewässers, an dem du Angeln möchtest, du uns erklärst (sprich Gewässertiefe, ob Fluss oder See,Temperatur  und nenn uns Plätze, an denen DU die Zander am ehesten vermutest...)
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## Hechtjäger (21. Februar 2004)

Also da wo ich und mein Vater Angeln da ist es 2-3 meter tief und es ist ein See


----------



## anglermeister17 (22. Februar 2004)

Da dein Vater dir sicher um einiges voraus ist, rag ihn doch mal wies Geht, da er das Gewässer wahrscheinlich gut kennt und dir Standplätze der Fische verraten wird.
Ansonsten ist deine Angabe weiterhin nur um ein KLEINES Stück präzisiert worden, das wird auch den anderen Boardies nicht viel weiterhelfen. ich rate dir, dich erst mal GRÜNDLICH zu belesen übers Angeln auf Zander...
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## altersalat (22. Februar 2004)

edit


----------



## Aalfreak (22. Februar 2004)

@altersalat: was soll diese Antwort von Dir!?

Servus Hechtjäger!
Wie meine Vorposter schon schrieben... um so genauer Du das Gewässer beschreiben kannst umso eher kann Dir jemand vom Board helfen. Der Zander bevorzugt Gewässerbereiche die ihm genügend Deckung bieten (Äste, Wurzeln, Steine,...) und wo genügend Kleinfische in der Nähe sind. An Stellen in Deinem Gewässer wo oft auf Weißfisch geangelt wird solltest Du es dann mal in den Abendstunden mit einem kleinen Köderfisch in Grundnähe versuchen. Da der Zander oft recht mißtrauisch in seinem Beißverhalten ist, probier es mit einem Einfachhaken der an ein monofieles Vorfach der Stärke 0,25 gebunden ist. 
Grüße und viel Erfolg!


----------



## anglermeister17 (22. Februar 2004)

edit


----------



## Knobbes (25. Februar 2004)

@ Hechtjäger
Soory, das ich mich erst jetzt melde, 
war halt Fasching dazwischen.
Wir haben bei uns im Verein auch einen Zandersee, der 2- 3 m tif ist.
Am besten Unterschlüpfesuchen. Dann mit Köderfischfetzen ca. 40 cm über grund präsentieren.
Oder du fütterst im Sommer mal gezilt mehrere tage auf Weissfische an und legst dann mal eine auf köfi- fetzen raus.
Die Zander kommen, alle anderen Weissfische verschwinden und dein köderfischfetzen bleibt übrig und wird bemerkt.
Ich persönlich hab auf Zander mit Fischfetzen bis jetzt immer bessere Erfahrungen gemacht, weil diese mehr Lockstoffe aussprühen, wie ein ganzer toter Köderfisch.
Den Fischfetzen an der Seite noch ein paarmal einschneiden, dann riecht er besser.
An unseren See, hab ich auch schon mal mit Wobbler Zander gefangen, aber das war eher die Seltenheit, weil er zu gross zum Abfischen ist.
Man kommt mit dem Köder nicht überall hin.


Wie ist es bei dir hechtjäger, kannst du den See ringsum abblinkern?
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Tauwurm (26. Februar 2004)

@Hechtjäger

ich kann nur bestätigen was Knobbes erzählt. Am besten ist ein Köfi-fetzen knapp über den Grund. Noch eine Frage. wie klar ist der See? Zander halten sich (meistens) über etwas schlammigen Grund auf, wo es aufgrund von Wasserbewegungen etwas trüb ist. In der Dämmerung bis Sonnenuntergang fängst Du aber auch deine Zander in Ufernähe. So war das bei mir jedenfalls. Auch beim Blinkern mit Gummifisch und Twistern hat es geklappt. Wichtig ist nur die Tiefe. Ich benutze hierfür aber ein Vorfach mit dünner, geflochtener Schnur, Petri Heil!


----------



## Tauwurm (26. Februar 2004)

@ Hechtfänger

Wichtig ist auch, daß der Zander nicht unbedingt seine Beute an Ort und Stelle frißt, sondern diese erst auch zu seinem "Platz" bringt, um sie dort zu fresse. DAher ist ein sofortiges Anschlagen nicht immer die beste lösung. Jedenfalls ist er ein sehr vorsichtiger Zeitgenosse, mit dem es richtig spaß macht, ihn zu überlisten.


----------



## Knobbes (29. Februar 2004)

Ich kann den tauwurm nur bestätigrn, der zander schnappt seine beute, zieht an seinen Platz und frisst sie erst dort.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## fuerst_sven (29. Februar 2004)

Probier mal den Smartcast aus, mein gewässer ist auch etwas flacher, mit dem din kannst du leicht Zanderstandorte ausfindig machen.

sven


----------



## rob (29. Februar 2004)

also ich fisch auf zander mit einem 20g grundblei auf ein antitangelschlau gezogen da ich mit 0,15er fireline fische.zwischen karabiner und schlauch kommt noch eine kleine perle als knotenschutz.als vorfächer beim zanderfischen verwende ich ausschliesslich ein 7*7 stahlseide mit einer tragkraft von 6kg.wegen der hechte und dem zander macht das ganz sicher nichts.am besten mit einem meter länge.darauf zieh ich einen kleinen köderfisch immer auf starke kleine raubfischeinzelhaken!!!bitte mach das,erstens kann er sich nicht aushebeln wie bei einem drilling,hällt super und wenn du einen kleinen fängst kannst du ihn besser entfernen....rotauge oder laube(ukelei)funzen da am besten.
meisstens werfe ich am see/teich die schilffkante an und einen köder an die scharkante.trübes wasser und schotterboden ist von vorteil.habs sie aber auch schon auf schlamm gefangen sogar mit tauwurm....allerdings in der donau.da sind auch die fangplätze anders.aber du willst ja im see fischen.
nach dem auswerfen kommt bei mir der freilauf raus bzw die bremse voll auf.
ich hänge dann immer einen gaaaaanz kleinen leichten bissanzeiger in die schnur.du kannst auch ein grashalm verwenden den du in der mitte knickst.
den bissanzeiger zieh ich dann bis auf den boden und noch einen meter weiter weg von der rute.dort leg ich ihn am boden ab.achte darauf das die schnur immer gespannt ist.bei einem biss wird es zuerst nur zupfen und zucken.dann geht er langsam.wenn der bissanzeiger dann ganz pben ist geb ich ihn noch einmal ein wenig schnur und dann schlag ich an.wenn er schnell wegzieht kannst du schneller anschlagen.
lg rob#h


----------



## Wedaufischer (1. März 2004)

Wie fischt man Zander (im Winter). Eine gute Frage! Es sind schon viele Antworten gegeben worden, wobei in jeder Antwort schon ein Tipp drin ist. Ich versuche mich mal nur auf künstliche Köder zu konzentrieren.

Für mein Empfinden ist es das absolut Wichtigste überhaupt erst einmal eine geeignete Stelle zu finden. Ist sie gefunden ist das nächste Problem zu meistern: Wie kann ich den Standplatz erreichen? Habe ich diese zwei Lösungen gefunden, ist alles kein Problem, sie auch zu fangen. M.E. ist das größte Problem den Zander überhaupt zu erreichen. Fische ich vom Boot aus ist das Problem nur auf die Stelle bezogen. Vom Ufer aus kommt man nur durch größere Wurfwaeiten an den Fisch heran, oder man kennt gute Stellen in Ufernähe.

Wichtig sind in jedem Fall tiefe Stellen. Sie zu beangeln hängt sicherlich von der Köderwahl ab. Benutzen wir teiflaufenden Wobbler, brauchen wir Wurfweite, denn die Wobbler brauchen einige Meter um auf die richtige Tiefe zu kommen. Da kann es vorkommen, das der Wobbler nur sehr kurz im Sichtfeld der Zander ist, um dann, in Ufernähe (hoffentlich) wieder schnell aufzusteigen. Außerdem läuft man sehr stark Gefahr ein teures Teil schnell zu verlieren. Aber wir haben ja Gufis (Gummifische) relativ preiswert, die sinken mit entsprechendem Bleikopf auch gut auf die zu beangelnde Tiefe ab. Alles was wir jetzt brauchen, ist eine starke und gleichzeitig sensible Rute. Damit kann man weit werfen und gefühlvoll führen und merkt obendrein den leisesten Schwanzzupfer. Das ist allerdings schon ein Widerspruch in sich. Es gibt keine starken und gleichzeitig sensible Ruten! Also entweder...oder! Das nächte ist die Schnur. Eine dünne Schnur läßt sich weiter werfen als eine dicke. Auch bei Seitenwind und/oder starker Strömung ist sie besser. Damit bietet sich eine dünne multifile Schnur geradezu an. Leider hat diese Schnur ebenfalls einen großen Haken (nicht am Ende der Schnur gemeint). Sie verschleißt erheblich schneller als eine Monofile. Das passiert geradezu in hängerträchtigen Zonen (Steinpackungen) exorbital.

Soviel zum Gerät, das entscheidende ist an sich die Präsentation des Köders. Beim Winterangeln habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass gerade sich wenig bewegende Köder die besten Ergebnisse erzielen. Es erfordet viel Geduld, einen Köder zeitlupenmäßig zu bewegen. Oftmals ertappe ich mich selbst dabei, dass ich ungeduldig die Rollenkurbel betätige. Das Wichtigste aber ist, dass der Gufi wirklich den Boden erreicht und nicht irgendwo im Mittelwasser schon eingekurbelt wird.

Zum Köder selbst ist zu sagen, im Winter spielt die Aktion eine absolute Nebenrolle. Was im Sommer der Bringer ist, ist im Winter der Schneider schlechthin. Ab und zu wird der Köder nur ein klein wenig nach oben gezupft, um dann eine ganze Weile wieder am Boden zu verweilen.

Wenn das an einer bekannten Zanderstelle keinen Erfolg bringt, wandert man zur nächsten Stelle und dann zur nächsten...


----------



## catch-company (3. März 2004)

Hallo!

Kann Wedaufischer nur zustimmen, in jeder der vorhergehenden Antworten ist bereits ein Tipp enthalten und deswegen fasse ich mich kurz.

zum Angeln mit Köderfisch:

- bei kleinen Köderfischen/Fetzen 1 Drilling oder Einzelhaken verwenden und schnell anschlagen
- bei größeren Köderfischen 2 Drillinge und auch schnell anschlagen
Im Fließwasser benutze ich starke Feederruten und schlage bei einem Biss sofort an! Bissausbeute fast 100%!!!
Im Stillwasser warte ich max. 10 Sekunden mit dem Anschlag und Bissausbeute auch nahezu 100%!!!
Habe früher viele Zanderbisse versiebt durch zu langes Warten.

zum Angeln mit Kunstködern:

- unbedingt größere Kunstköder 15 cm+ bevorzugen
- Farbe: Orange! ist schon fast kein Geheimtipp mehr
- ansonsten steckt in Wedaufischers Posting viel Wahrheit

Viel Erfolg!
#h 

Robert vom Catch-Company Team


----------



## Knobbes (8. März 2004)

@catch-company, 
Hi, ich hab beim zander auch schon schlecht erfahrungen gemacht, durch zulanges warten, dann hab ichs probiert mit dem schnellen anhauen, aber das ist so ne sache, man muss meiner meinung nach sofort anhauen, dann hakt man den zander im Mundwinkel.
Wartet man länger Ca.+ 30 sekunden, kloppft ma den Köder dem zander aus dem Maul heraus, da er sehr harte Knochen Bzw. Schädel hat, wo die Haken nicht haken bleiben.
Hast du die selben erfahrungen gemacht ?
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Hechtjäger (9. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich möchte mich für euere Antworten sehr herzlich danken.




Viele Grüße euer 
Hechtjäger


----------



## Knobbes (9. März 2004)

@ Hechtjäger
Kein Thema, gern geschen.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Rotty (14. August 2011)

*AW: Wie fange ich Zander*

Ich will mit  kofi auf zander !
soll ich da  etz  auftrieb  rein  tun ??
soll  ich  aroma einspritzen (wenn ja  giebt es auch billiges vom supermarkt )=?
das meine funkbissanzeiger  funzen...  brauch ich irgendwie nen swinger  aber was  soll ich nehmen  wegen widerstand ?
wo soll ich  den köder ablegen ?  es ist ein  10 oder 7 ha  großer baggersee /    am  ufer, seerosen ,mitte vom weiher oder   was ???
wann soll ich anschlagen ,  wo soll ich ihn  einhacken ?,  und  wann anschlagen hab  ausprobiert  10 - 20 sek nach biss nix  50 sek nac biss nix  und  einmal hab ich irgendwann angehaun und hab einen gekrigt  der zieht  dan einfach ab  beim biss??


----------

